# que ens acosten a la transcendència.



## Matti

Hola 

Estic una mica encallada amb aquesta frase:

"Per tal de donar un nou pas endavant en la proposta artística, sense voluntat de perdre el caràcter religiós, enguany s’incorpora al títol la conjunció “i”, que posa de relleu la necessitat d’apropar-nos també a les “altres” músiques que ens acosten a la transcendència."

Fins ara tinc:

"In order for this artistic project to move forward, but without any intention of taking away its religious character, this year the conjuntion "and" has been incorporated into the title, highlighting the need for us to draw closer to “other” kinds of music that ??????".    

Alguna pista? Gràcies per endavant


----------



## betulina

Hola, Matti,

Déu n'hi do! La veritat és que no sé què dir-t'hi. Sona força estrany. Una altra manera de dir-ho seria "que ens fan més transcendentals", suposo, però sona igual... Fer-ho literal en anglès també deu sonar estrany, oi?

A veure si algun company hi veu algun sentit en especial...


----------



## louhevly

Matti said:


> Hola
> 
> Estic una mica encallada amb aquesta frase:
> 
> "Per tal de donar un nou pas endavant en la proposta artística, sense voluntat de perdre el caràcter religiós, enguany s’incorpora al títol la conjunció “i”, que posa de relleu la necessitat d’apropar-nos també a les “altres” músiques que ens acosten a la transcendència."
> 
> Fins ara tinc:
> 
> "In order for this artistic project to move forward, but without any intention of taking away its religious character, this year the conjuntion "and" has been incorporated into the title, highlighting the need for us to draw closer to “other” kinds of music that ??????".
> 
> Alguna pista? Gràcies per endavant



Hi Matti:

I'm not really happy with any of these, but maybe they'll inspire something better ;-)

"... kinds of music that bring us closer to transcendence" or
"... kinds of music that bring us closer to a transcendental state" or
"... kinds of music that help us approach transcendence" or

"... kinds of music that help us approach a transcendental state".

Lou


----------



## Antpax

Hola Mati,

La Mare de Deu, que frase. La unica cosa que se m´acude és "what take us closer to what´s really important", però no soc gaire segur.

A ver que diuem els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Matti

Hi Lou

I was just writing this when you popped up:

"Gràcies Betulina per la teva resposta tan rapid, al menys tu tampoc ho entens!

I la part "ens acosten a" vol dir "that surrounds us" o "that brings us close to"



Looks like you've answered that one for me so thanks! It's one of those texts that, aside from starting from scratch, you can't do much with.
Your "kinds of music that bring us closer to transcendence" sounds like the most 'palatable' option. 
Thanks both of you!


----------



## Matti

Hola Antpax

Com no entenc força bé la frase original em quedo amb la traducció mes literal. Gràcies!


----------



## Matti

Us sona bé?

"highlighting the need for us to open up to “other” kinds of music that bring us closer to transcendence."  

Thanks!


----------



## louhevly

Matti said:


> Us sona bé?
> 
> "highlighting the need for us to open up to “other” kinds of music that bring us closer to transcendence."
> 
> Thanks!



I think they mean transcendence in the sense of "going beyond oneself" or "achieving a mystical/spiritual experience".  So the translation seems fine to me.

Lou


----------

